# Venice LA in June



## ATL2Destin (May 9, 2017)

We are thinking of taking a trip to Venice in June. My question is, how far offshore should we expect to run to get into the Yellowfin? I've read it's a little over 20 miles from Venice to clear the river. Should we expect to run another 20 or 30 miles as well?


----------



## pottydoc (May 10, 2017)

In June you will most likely have to run considerably farther. They aren't usually in close during the summer.


----------



## dfhooked (May 10, 2017)

Depending on the level of the river, the rip and how far out dirty water goes you can run 80 miles once you get out of the river. Some days they in close and others you will burn a big ol fuel bill bouncing from rig to rig. It's about 27 miles from the marina to the mouth of the river.


----------



## killswitch (May 10, 2017)

dfhooked said:


> Depending on the level of the river, the rip and how far out dirty water goes you can run 80 miles once you get out of the river. Some days they in close and others you will burn a big ol fuel bill bouncing from rig to rig. It's about 27 miles from the marina to the mouth of the river.



X2 what df says.  2 years ago we were 55mi from the mouth. Tuna were there, and we never left the rig til time to head to the hill. Last year, about 25mi out fishing the shrimp boats. Both those trips were mid Oct.


----------



## ATL2Destin (May 11, 2017)

Thanks guys. Sounds like we might wait until October to go then.


----------



## ebryant (May 11, 2017)

we caught them 13 miles off the mouth in August. 60 to 120#. I think it depends on clarity.


----------



## killswitch (May 12, 2017)

ebryant said:


> we caught them 13 miles off the mouth in August. 60 to 120#. I think it depends on clarity.



Yes, clean water is a big part of the equation.


----------



## pottydoc (May 14, 2017)

ATL2Destin said:


> Thanks guys. Sounds like we might wait until October to go then.


In October you can fish for them behind the shrimp boats. It will be some of the most exciting fishing you've ever done.


----------

